# Noname Paph



## michaelcando (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,
I have today one Noname Paph. Can you tell me the Name of Paph? It likes Paph Maudie?
Best regards
Hung Le


----------



## Roth (Apr 18, 2008)

That's a paph dayanum, species


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 18, 2008)

looks nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> That's a paph dayanum, species


I agree

Rick H


----------



## michaelcando (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you Sanderianum.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 18, 2008)

What a cute dayanum yours is...!  Your plant has shorter leaves than most, and the flower is comparatively large...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 18, 2008)

Graceful, and lovely colors.


----------



## michaelcando (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you for your Feedback, I have bought only 7 Euro .That was noname Paph of the farm.
Best regards
michaelcando


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 18, 2008)

Whatever it is, it has dayanum in it. I'm not sure if its dayanum itself, which is a strong possibility...but if its a hybrid, its got to have dayanum in it.....Take care, Eric


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 19, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Roth (Apr 19, 2008)

That's a pure dayanum. A major paph grower in Europe was fed up with the paphs ( plus his plants did not have really known parentage), so he contacted the Veiling in Aalsmeer to auction his plants, including many paph species. He still does. Next batch, maybe you will have a real sublaeve album, or gardinerii in spike, or even vietnamense !


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 19, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> That's a pure dayanum. A major paph grower in Europe was fed up with the paphs ( plus his plants did not have really known parentage), so he contacted the Veiling in Aalsmeer to auction his plants, including many paph species. He still does. Next batch, maybe you will have a real sublaeve album, or gardinerii in spike, or even vietnamense !



would be interesting to have the name. Maybe they (the major paph grower of course) are also doing retail selling!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 19, 2008)

> That's a pure dayanum. A major paph grower in Europe was fed up with the paphs ( plus his plants did not have really known parentage), so he contacted the Veiling in Aalsmeer to auction his plants, including many paph species. He still does. Next batch, maybe you will have a real sublaeve album, or gardinerii in spike, or even vietnamense !



Bring them to Malaysia..!! Pretty please..? (",) OMG... Is there a possibility of sublaeve album n vietnamense?:drool::drool:


----------

